# Hilfe bei einem Java Projekt .



## VdA (5. Sep 2006)

Hey ho,

hab die Aufgabe anhand der Eingabe von einem Ballondurchmesser (immer und unter) sowie der Höhe des Ballons über n.N. die Tragkraft zu errechnen ... Dies hab ich bereits erfolgreich durchgeführt und kann dies auch mal zur Verfügung stellen. Die zeweite Aufgabe besteht darin dies grafisch Darzustellen. Zum Beispiel anhand eines Diagrammes welches die veränderte Tragkraft in Abhänigkeit zur Höhe darstellt. 

Das Problem ist ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich dies mit meinem Programm (Eclipse) durchführen kann ... Hoffe von euch Pro´s  :meld:   kann mir da einer helfen. 

mfg, VdA


----------



## A.T. (5. Sep 2006)

www.jfree.org/jfreechart/
Guck dich da mal ein bisschen um, kann man für deinen Zweg, denke ich, gut gebrauchen.


----------



## VdA (6. Sep 2006)

mmh ...

Danke erst mal für deine schnelle Antwort !! Hab mir die Seite angeschaut und trotz meiner guten Englisch Kenntnisse kein Lang gesehen  :autsch: . Kennst du vielleicht eine Seite wo es einen Beipspiel Quelltext gibt an dem ich mir es versuchen kann selbst zu erklären. Ich hab nämlich immer noch keinen blassen schimmer wie ich mir da ein Diagramm zeichnen kann. 
Das JFreeChart kann man ja downloaden aber was genau kann ich damit anstellen ??

mfg, VdA


----------



## hupfdule (6. Sep 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das JFreeChart kann man ja downloaden aber was genau kann ich damit anstellen ??



Das ist eine Bibliothek. Diese stellt eine API bereit, mit der du Diagramme zeichnen kannst. Schau in die Doku von JFreechart. Dort sind auch Codebeispiele.


----------



## A.T. (7. Sep 2006)

www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Chart/CatalogChart.htm 
Guck dir die Beispiele mal an. Habe mir auch sehr geholfen!


----------



## Leroy42 (8. Sep 2006)

VdA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem ist ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich dies mit _meinem Programm_ (_Eclipse_) durchführen kann



Könnte es sein, daß du noch keine Ahnung vom Programmieren in Java hast?  ???:L


----------



## EOB (13. Sep 2006)

also DEIN programm eclipse ist ja erstmal nur die entwicklungsumgebung, mit der DU java programme (unter anderem) erstellen kannst, also code eingeben und kompilieren. davon gibts viele, wie netbeans, oder jcreator oder oder oder. wenn du jetzt jfreechart nehmen willst, dann hat das nix mit eclipse direkt zu tun. du musst dir die jars runterladen und irgendwo ins eclipse lib verzeichnis kopieren. dann kannst du die nutzen und dann eben anhand deiner daten charts erstellen. das geht aber mit JEDER IDE. zeichnen musst du da nix selber, macht alles jfreechart! das ist kein malprogramm oder sowas!!

gruesse


----------



## Tissi (15. Sep 2006)

Warum musst du das überhaupt in Java programmieren? Kannst du nicht einfach ne Excel-Tabelle mit nem Diagramm nehmen?


----------

